# Help locate Samsung HDD Drivers



## Keith_R (Sep 10, 2004)

Hi, I am trying to help my brother locate a source to download driver files for a Samsung 20GB HD. The model number is as follows:

*SV2042H*

He wishes to install this 20GB HD as a back-up drive on his old Dell Windows 98 machine and I can't get the driver files to download from the Samsung site. Any suggestion would be appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Hi,

He should be able to install that drive as a slave in his machine without any kind of drivers. He just needs to make sure the drive in there already has jumpers set to Master and on the end of the ribbon cable, and then set this one (jumpers) to slave and put it on the middle of the ribbon cable.


----------



## Keith_R (Sep 10, 2004)

*HDD jumper settings*

Thanks Tumbleweed, He may have his primary Master set to Cable Select. I passed your suggestion on to him and will give him a call tomorrow to confirm his jumper settings on both drives.


----------

